# A few domains that are available -



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

I did a little work for a friend who’s looking at rebranding his business from valeting to detailing and I did a quick search for him for some domains that are available at the minute.

All these below are currently available - just thought I’d list them here in case anybody here likes the look of any of them.

ukdetailer.co.uk
uk-detailer.co.uk
detailers-uk.co.uk
valeter-detailer.co.uk
value-detailer.co.uk
top-detailer.co.uk
topnotch-detail.co.uk
topnotch-detailer.co.uk
midland-detailer.co.uk
professional-detailer.co.uk
professionaldetailer.co.uk
pro-detailer.co.uk
detailer-pro.co.uk
detail-my-car.co.uk
ultimate-detailer.co.uk
ultra-detail.co.uk
ultra-detailer.co.uk
special-detail.co.uk
mydetailer.co.uk
my-detailer.co.uk


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Reading your list has just made me realise I have an unhealthy hatred for hyphenated web addresses.........lol


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Bero said:


> Reading your list has just made me realise I have an unhealthy hatred for hyphenated web addresses.........lol


I agree with you - it's virtually impossible to convey it verbally.

Unfortunately Google doesn't share the hatred though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oops, our is http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/

But it also works as http://www.valetersinsurance.co.uk/


----------



## Metalstorm (Feb 17, 2013)

shinyporsche said:


> I agree with you - it's virtually impossible to convey it verbally.
> 
> Unfortunately Google doesn't share the hatred though.


hyphen / dash?

If someone doesn't know what you mean when you say that, whilst reading out a domain, they shouldn't be on the internet


----------

